# Pam Ayres on Sat Navs



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I came across this for the first time today and thought it apt to share on here.....

If you have seen it before, my apologies for taking up your time.....

*Satnav* - A new poem purporting to be by Pam Ayres

I have a little Satnav, it sits there in my car. A Satnav is a driver's friend it tells you where you are. I have a little Satnav, I've had it all my life. It's better than the normal ones, my Satnav is my wife.
It gives me full instructions, especially how to drive "It's sixty miles an hour", it says, "You're doing sixty five". It tells me when to stop and start, and when to use the brake And tells me that it's never ever, safe to overtake.
It tells me when a light is red, and when it goes to green It seems to know instinctively, just when to intervene. It lists the vehicles just in front, and all those to the rear. And taking this into account, it specifies my gear.
I'm sure no other driver, has so helpful a device. For when we leave and lock the car, it still gives its advice. It fills me up with counselling, each journey's pretty fraught. So why don't I exchange it, and get a quieter sort?
Ah well, you see, it cleans the house, makes sure I'm properly fed. It washes all my shirts and things, and keeps me warm in bed! 
Despite all these advantages, and my tendency to scoff, I only wish that now and then, I could turn the bugger off.

Pam has denied any link to it whatsoever, but it certainly has some of her humur attached ot it, h, well, never mind it still made me smile.....






anyway, do enjoy reading it,

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Although it doesn't apply here I think it's very funny.:grin2:
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It may be funny, but it in't Pam Ayres, sh has vids on YT of all her stuff now.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev, that is what I said above....... it is not by her, she has denied any link to it etc.......

you have reposted the exact same Twitter post from 2014 that I did....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Kev, that is what I said above....... it is not by her, she has denied any link to it etc.......
> 
> you have reposted the exact same Twitter post from 2014 that I did....
> 
> Dave


I didn't read further than the title Dave as I knew it was wrong so didn't need to go further, been a big fan for many years and know all her stuff.


----------

